# Grapes



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Nova ate 2 grapes. I caught my 7 year old tossing them to him. Should I be concerned about 2 grapes? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Depending on how much Nova weighs there will probably be no problem.


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

He weighed 38.5 lbs Saturday. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My daughter was a vet tech for 7 years. She said he will most likely be fine


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

If it will make you feel better, Lexi weighed 4 pounds and ate 2 raisins once and she was fine.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think since he's not a pip squeak like my little ones are, there's probably no worry. But just watch him. 

Years ago, before anyone knew grapes were not to be given to dogs, we use to give our 100 lb GSD grape after grape if we were having them. He loved them. What a treat. Nothing happened to him. He lived to be a pretty old dog.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I did they same thing with my GSD. She lived until 13 years old and we had to put her to sleep due to degenerative myelopathy. She loved grapes and raisins until we found out they were bad for her and stopped giving them to her. Now with my 3lbs and 5lbs poodles I would not risk even one grape let alone a raisin! According to my Marek Veterinary Manual the estimated toxic level of grapes is 32 grams per kilogram of weight. Just keep an eye on him. And make sure there is no vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy, and that he is drinking and urinating normal amounts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

In South africa on the wine farms the farm dogs pick their own grapes off the vines. They are also ok. The seeds are toxic that is why raisins are toxic as well.


----------



## Alkhe (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm sure she will be fine. If it was a whole bunch, it would be a different story, but just a few will be fine.

My Maggie ate 3/4 of our Christmas pudding last year! :doh: That was a nice trip to the emergency vet, but we were way more worried about it than the vets were.


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! No vomiting or lose stool. I think we're good to go! It's because of this board I even knew grapes were bad. Thank God for the poodle forum or I wouldn't have known to stop it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I did they same thing with my GSD. She lived until 13 years old and we had to put her to sleep due to degenerative myelopathy. She loved grapes and raisins until we found out they were bad for her and stopped giving them to her. Now with my 3lbs and 5lbs poodles I would not risk even one grape let alone a raisin! According to my Marek Veterinary Manual the estimated toxic level of grapes is 32 grams per kilogram of weight. Just keep an eye on him. And make sure there is no vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy, and that he is drinking and urinating normal amounts.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's the same darn disease my GSD developed and had to be pts. It was heart breaking. He was 10 and otherwise still in good physical shape. So sad. I'm sorry you wen through it too, such a horrible thing to watch happen to your dog.

Oh, I saw some kind of documentary a while ago and it showed coyotes sneaking onto a grape orchard, feasting on grape after grape after grape. So, they liked them and apparently it didn't kill them. Maybe it's all a bunch of exaggerated hype...not that I'm taking any chances. I won't give even the tiniest amount of anything that is mentioned as being toxic to dogs. Well....garlic. Garlic is good for them in small amounts. Excess can be no good.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I think since he's not a pip squeak like my little ones are, there's probably no worry. But just watch him.
> 
> Years ago, before anyone knew grapes were not to be given to dogs, we use to give our 100 lb GSD grape after grape if we were having them. He loved them. What a treat. Nothing happened to him. He lived to be a pretty old dog.


Yeah, I think grapes, raisins, onions, garlic are all in the category of a small amount will do no harm - it's when the dog raids the trash and eats a large quantity that we have a problem...


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Our first dog, who was about 10lbs, ate grapes all the time. We give Matrix grapes on occasion too. I'd never give him a whole bunch, but a few here and there are a nice treat for him.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Just this week I heard about a dog dying from eating grapes after 10 days. I think your dog will be fine with only two, but I would never make a treat out of them...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Probably not 2


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> Just this week I heard about a dog dying from eating grapes after 10 days.* I think your dog will be fine with only two, but I would never make a treat out of them*...


I agree. I would never purposely give ANY amount of something that is known to be toxic to dogs. (with the exception of garlic, as I mentioned. Small amounts _are_ safe. Excess isn't) I've heard of small amounts of grapes and onion causing renal failure. I wouldn't mess with it at all. There are plenty of other good treats made out of meat or cheese, even Cheerios that are safe. 

I don't mean to scare the op. Your dog would show signs I would think, pretty soon after. Not sure though. You could even give your vet a call, just to ease your mind. But your dog at least, is fairly decent size. I'd freak if one of my four toy dogs got hold of a grape. Of course, I'm a nervous Nelly.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about two grapes. Our two dogs (12 lb poodle mixes) ate a whole container of rich chocolate brownies that the cat knocked off the counter and didn't even get sick. We were thankful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I had to call my vet 2 days ago because of the possibility Aria may had eaten grapes. I had found her with a grape stem, nawing on it happily. My son had been eating grapes and tends to leave his left overs laying around wherever, but he could not remember if there were any left over grapes. After about 15 min she began vomiting. I was terrified! I called the vet and by the time I spoke to her on the phone Aria was done vomiting and perked back up as if nothing happened. She told me to keep an eye on her and if any vomiting returned or any other symptom then we had to take her in the the emergency vet. Luckily Aria has been her usual self since


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

